# First Time Surgery



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

So, early November I will be going in for surgery and I am scared to death! I have never had surgery before nor have I been put under general anastesthia. My surgeon does operations at both a surgical center as well as at the big hospital, and due to me being a higher risk patient it is going to be at the hospital. I hate hospitals. I have this irrational fear that I will go into one and never come out again.

So, just venting/writing out my fears and wondering if you all have any tips?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it happens, but very , very rarely. you are at greater risk every time you mount up, or drive on the highway.

try to think of your time in the hospital as a time to be pampered, 'cause the nurses will treat you so nice and you will be taken care of, instead of having to take care of yourself or someone else. to me, a home mom of two, that was the best part of the brief (one day) stay I had with a simple surgery a few years ago.


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

I just went through my first surgery in April to get a plate and screws in my ankle. I was terrified. The wait to go back was the worst but all the nurses and my doctor were awesome. They joked with me and asked me questions about my horse to help me relax and take my mind off of things.
When they took me back they gave me some type of drug that made me really dizzy and out of it. It took a few seconds for it to hit me. I remember moving from my bed onto the operating table, then they strapped my arms out and I remember them making some type of joke about it (they were always trying to make me laugh). The last thing I remember was them putting an oxygen mask on me and asking if I was getting enough air. That was it until I woke up. I remember saying to them that I was dreaming about horses. ****
The worst part was the nausea from the pain meds. All in all it wasn't as horrible as I thought it was gonna be.
I know it is hard but try to relax. It will all be done and over with before you know it. 
I went in, had my surgery and went home within 6hrs tops. I don't know what you are having done to say whether or not you will be able to leave the same day but you'll be okay.  You ride horses you're tough! You can handle this! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had 6 surgeries (1 hand, 1 gallbladder removal, 1 appendix removal, 1 acl repair, 1 sphincter repair, 1 female repair) and 7 other 'things' done that required general anesthesia (1 wisdom teeth removal, 3 endoscopies with biopsies, 1 kidney biopsy 2 endo/colonoscopies with biopsy) but I've lived to tell the tale...and I'm only 18!  It is a little scary at first but you will be fine. I am considered high risk as well due to having 2 autoimmune diseases and moderate anemia, but I've always come out just fine. Breath!  the most 'horrific' story I have of ALL of those times is when I told my male nurse that I was going to throw up the night after my gallbladder removal, he didn't listen to me, and I puked on his feet. He had ample warning. Not my fault! LOL. I'm actually disappointed, I'm not even funny after anesthesia. I just lay there all zombie-like.


ETA by the way I didn't vomit because of pain or anything, although of course it did hurt. I actually threw up because someone was eating cinnamon oatmeal in another room, and I'm hypersensitive to the smell of cinnamon. Makes me throw up every time. Weird, right?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually going under for surgery piece of cake, you generally get a pre med that takes the edge off, then when you get down to the theatre they knock you out fully, then you wake up later asking if it is all over.

The worst thing, having nothing to eat or drink beforehand, eating, well that isn't to bad, but not having water always gets to me. You are going to be fine, just listen to all the do's and dont's post op, and that is when it is good to have a person who actually can listen and remember things with you, because they tell you all sorts of stuff while you are still trying to figure out who you are and what day it is.

There is s teenny tiny risk when going under that you wont wake up, but I figure that it is the best way to go if it is your time, you are already asleep and you won't know anything, but you are probably more likely to hit it big on the lottery than you are to have major issues with an operation.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you have funny reactions to paracetamol? I always have - puts me to sleep. Also hypersensitive to alcohol and naturally avoid it. My first ever surgery I anticipated nothing bad but had the most unexpected and horrifying sensation of dropping off a cliff backwards when going under, and suddenly my body was doing the fight/flight response in an extreme manner, before I finally passed out. Since this is really unpleasant, I discussed it with the anaesthetist the second (and thus far last) time I needed a general anaesthetic 15 years ago. He said, "Oh, you're one of those!" and said the paracetamol / alcohol sensitivities were typical of that experience, named some biochemical pathways I can't remember, and said that was easily fixed by using a certain type of premed. Sure enough, that time I went out without unpleasantness. I did, however, get put in a weird state by the premed - I remember deeply admiring the shades of green the surgery team was wearing, and the gleaming stainless steel all around, and feeling an unusual bonhomie with the people present, and the whole of humanity. The anaesthetist, afterwards, laughed and said that was entirely expected as well...

Just discuss with your anaesthetist if you have any of those sorts of sensitivities.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know if I have any of those sensitivities but I do have autonomic dysfunction and don't respond to epinephrine and norepinephrine appropriately. Luckily I found some literature on my condition as it pertains to anaesthesia and sent it to the chief of surgery at the hospital so they can know what they are dealing with ahead of time.

Thank you all for your kind words. I know once it's done I won't even know why I was so nervous.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

All the best with your surgery and recovery.  I am extremely grateful to be alive in a time where good general anaesthesia is available. Before that, things weren't pretty...


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you again, everyone for your advise and kind words. You all are the reason I love the HoFo. 

My surgery is next week and I am not quite so nervous anymore. I researched the heck out of general anaesthsia and the surgery and I think I understand it completely (I am a scientist, so I like to know EVERYTHING, lol). I have also been practicing my minfullness meditation and keeping my anxiety in check.

I think I am ready to get "spayed" now!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was just like you when I had to have surgery a couple of years ago - I'd had a few bad experiences when I was younger so I was terrified but honestly anesthesia is so much better than it used to be. I just woke up as if I'd had a really good sleep - no nausea, no hysterical crying for goodness knows what reason, no dizziness, no headache. All in all not a bad experience.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I'm a presurgery R.N. at a major teaching hospital. Most of my patients tell me that they dread the I.V. insertion the most. funny, yes? but it does seem universal, no matter how major of a procedure they are going to have. So...to help with that...1) drink a lot of water the day before which might help the nurse find a vein even though you haven't eaten or drank since midnight the night before. (your instructions may be different, ie stop eating and drinking 6 hours before the surgery time,,,either way, drink a lot of water up until the cut off time. Don't drink too much! too much (a really,really lot,and I don't rememer the amount) can actually be very harmful. 2) try to relax (a hard job) when he/she is starting the IV and let your head stay relaxed on the pillow. Lifting your head tenses all the muscles,ligaments,etc. in your arm, squeezing the veins and making them flat. It's as hard to put a round needle in a flat vein as it is to well....put a square peg in a round hole. :lol: Most nurses won't mind at all if you want to look, just do it with your head relaxed and not lifted. Don't fight by moving your hand/arm differently than they've tried to position it (my pet peeve). They've positioned just so for good reason and in your best interest to have the best chance of getting the IV successfully,,,,on the first try! If it's painful (lots of people tell me that either it didnt hurt at all, or only a little bit , but the rare person feels more pain than most people do), remember to breathe--purposely take a slow deep breath, and slowly blow it out--don't tense! especially if they are in the middle of inserting the IV. I've lost IV's that otherwise would have gone in, because the patient tensed just as I do the stick,,,or actually jerked their arm away. Not fun for them or me. Remember , the nurse is trying their best to NOT hurt, but it is a needle after all. 
Also, if you tend to faint or get dizzy with blood draws, and/or are under the age of 30 (higher risk to pass out), ask the nurse to lower the head of the bed before starting the I.V., to nearly flat. The patient is much more likely to pass out the higher they are sitting up. 

Write down your important questions to make sure you remember to ask them all the day of surgery. 
Wear comfortable, easy to remove clothing. Leave all your jewelry at home. Don't wear makeup. Some hospitals may require plain fingernails--no polish or fake nails. We don't , but some may still do that.
You will be required to take ALL of your clothing off before putting on the hospital gown, even if your surgery has nothing to do with THAT area. It's a safety thing, although some hospitals may allow you to keep cotton underpants if they aren't in the surgical area. We don't. 
Bring a book, magazines, tablet, etc. to pass the time waiting to go to surgery,,,there may or may not be a television available, and surgery times are guestimates, and the time can be moved back several hours (happens often) for various reasons.

Lots of other good information and suggestions already posted!

You'll do fine! relax ... 
Let us know how it goes.

Fay


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Fay, Thank you for your detailed post! That is a lot of wonderful and helpful information. Luckily I am fine with needles and getting IV's. I used to donate blood regularly and have had a few IV's before. Always get told that i have nice veins. I think they are also going to be putting an arterial line in due to my dysautonomia so thaey can monitor blood pressure beat to beat. My mother in law (who is a nurse at a teaching hospital as well) said that will likely be the worst part.

I am really hoping they schedule me early in the morning so I don't have to go without water too long (going without food is fine, I tend to fast frequently). I get so thirsty in the mornings! Dang polydipsia, yet another side effect of dysautonomia!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Laproscopic bilateral salpingectomy and endometriosis ablation was successful. Thanks all again for the helpful hints and well wishes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

KJ, did you get to keep your ovaries? :shock:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, ovaries are still in there, just no tubes anymore.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to hear that it is all over, how are you feeling today?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I feel ok. It feels as though someone tore my belly button open though, and THAT is an odd sensation. I am already getting antsy to do barn chores, though DH has them covered. I am not so good at resting, lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> I am not so good at resting, lol.


Then get good, and quick!!!

Makes haste slowly is the best way to get well and strong again.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

So happy to hear it all went well for you! I'm the same way, just dread any surgery. I've had to be put under twice with general anesthesia (for kidney stones too large to pass). The worst part, for me, was the not being able to eat previous to the surgery.

Be sure to rest up often so you heal quickly.


----------

